# 1966 GTO Fuel Filter



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

I'm trying to figure out the configuration of the fuel filter, fuel lines into the filter, and any associated brackets. Also, where to buy the items. I checked YearOne and I see items for a 67, but not a 66.

Thanks


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Tri power, Carter? stock engine?



https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web;jsessionid=6EFB8B8F23C9B0736E9B406314FB1718


----------



## 66 GTO Jack & Mike (Jun 1, 2021)

O52 said:


> Tri power, Carter? stock engine?
> 
> 
> 
> https://secure.amesperf.com/qilan/Search_Web;jsessionid=6EFB8B8F23C9B0736E9B406314FB1718


AFB Carter - stock engine


----------



## 66COUPE (Jul 23, 2021)

66 GTO Jack & Mike said:


> AFB Carter - stock engine


Ames performance,


66 GTO Jack & Mike said:


> AFB Carter - stock engine


Ames Performance has what you need


----------

